# Port O Conner



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

Headed down to POC this weekend with the old man and the cute blonde girlfriend. We are targeting tarpon the whole weekend and monday. A few questions in mind...

Are the trout still thick in the surf? 
Is cedar bayou open to the gulf? 
Am i going to regret hooking a tarpon on a nine weight?

THanks

Dream


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

If you're fishing in the surf for poons (which i am assuming) using a 9 weight is not optimal. Size up to atleast a ten weight (I personally use a twelve). When the opportunity of hooking a tarpon on fly comes up you want as many advantages over the fish as possible.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Cast the 9 wt in the surf for trout and if you happen to hook up a tarpon...well, hold on. If you hook up a jack, you'll be glad you didn't bring an 8. If you are targeting tarpon with a fly, I'd go with a minimum of an 11 wt. 

The whole trip outside will be determined by the wind. Also, keep in mind that this is Poco weekend, so it will be busier than usual. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

its poco time forget poc this weekend go elsewhere


----------

